
The L.E.D. Quandary: Why There’s No Such Thing as “Built to Last” - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-l-e-d-quandary-why-theres-no-such-thing-as-built-to-last?mbid=rss
======
jseliger
Incidentally, the company Unicomp produces modern Model M keyboards, which are
a cult favorite among hackers and writers
([http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/product/UB40P4A](http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/product/UB40P4A)).
But that company has a similar problem: Model Ms in general, and the keyboards
it sells, can last for decades—which means that their revenue stream is tiny,
because customers don't need to replace their keyboards.

I used one for a couple years (see here:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2009/01/31/ibm-model-m-unicomp-
custo...](https://jakeseliger.com/2009/01/31/ibm-model-m-unicomp-customizer-
keyboard-update-mac-edition/)) and only switched because I was having some
wrist pain and tried a Kinesis Advantage instead. Which has in turn outlasted
several computers.

